# Suche Deutsche Spiele Entwickler und Softwarefirmen!



## PhaDlaDy (17. Juli 2007)

Hallo PCGAMES comunity!

Ich suche eine Liste von Deutschen Spiele Herstellern und ggf. Softwareentwicklern!
Gibt es soetwas hier, oder kennt jemand eine Auflistung ?

Ich wäre sehr froh wenn mir da jemand weiterhelfen könnte!


Vielen dank,
PhaDlaDy


----------



## SoSchautsAus (17. Juli 2007)

*AW: Suche Deutsche Spiele Entwickler und Sodtwarefirmen!*

Schau dir mal G.A.M.E. an. Das könnte das sein was du suchst. 

SSA


----------



## PhaDlaDy (17. Juli 2007)

*AW: Suche Deutsche Spiele Entwickler und Sodtwarefirmen!*

Das ist schon mal sehr gut, ja so etwas habe ich gesucht, vielen dank!
Vieleicht gibt es noch mehr ?


----------



## Loosa (17. Juli 2007)

*AW: Suche Deutsche Spiele Entwickler und Sodtwarefirmen!*



			
				PhaDlaDy am 17.07.2007 10:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist schon mal sehr gut, ja so etwas habe ich gesucht, vielen dank!
> Vieleicht gibt es noch mehr ?


Koch Media würde mir da noch einfallen, die machen neben Spielen auch noch andere Software.


----------



## crackajack (17. Juli 2007)

*AW: Suche Deutsche Spiele Entwickler und Sodtwarefirmen!*



			
				PhaDlaDy am 17.07.2007 10:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Vieleicht gibt es noch mehr ?


Also in der Liste fehlt mal sicher Max Design (geht doch um deutschsprachig und nicht nur in Deutschland ansässige Firmen?) und Related Designs, sowie auch Silver Style Entertainment.


----------



## Goddess (17. Juli 2007)

*AW: Suche Deutsche Spiele Entwickler und Sodtwarefirmen!*



			
				crackajack am 17.07.2007 11:24 schrieb:
			
		

> PhaDlaDy am 17.07.2007 10:33 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Max Design? Die Firma gibt es doch schon seit Ewigkeiten nicht mehr.


----------



## crackajack (17. Juli 2007)

*AW: Suche Deutsche Spiele Entwickler und Sodtwarefirmen!*



			
				Goddess am 17.07.2007 11:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Max Design? Die Firma gibt es doch schon seit Ewigkeiten nicht mehr.


Geht es nur um noch aktive?
Den ursprünglichen Anno-entwickler darf man doch nicht unter den Tisch fallen lassen? Wobei die unter dem Namen Red Monkeys, mit dem Versuch ein MMORPG zu erschaffen, eh aktiv sind.

Genauso wie Neo Software-> Rockstar Vienna- > _Games that Matter_ auch noch im Geschäft ist.


----------



## Goddess (17. Juli 2007)

*AW: Suche Deutsche Spiele Entwickler und Sodtwarefirmen!*



			
				crackajack am 17.07.2007 12:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Goddess am 17.07.2007 11:46 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Davon habe ich hier nichts gelesen. Die Anmerkung das es dieses Studio nicht mehr als solches gibt, ist trotz dem angebracht, finde ich.


----------



## crackajack (17. Juli 2007)

*AW: Suche Deutsche Spiele Entwickler und Sodtwarefirmen!*



			
				Goddess am 17.07.2007 12:42 schrieb:
			
		

> crackajack am 17.07.2007 12:03 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Darum frag ich ja.
Könnt ja sein, das Attic Entertainment auch wichtig wäre.


> Die Anmerkung das es dieses Studio nicht mehr als solches gibt, ist trotz dem angebracht, finde ich.


Logisch. Mit Lebenslauf der Firmen wird man sicher schlauer.


----------

